# Jackson Hole 2013/2014



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys. 

Looking for some advice regarding where to stay in the Jackson Hole area. Will likely be there from mid December to mid January. I'm kind of keen on airbnb style (apartments or little cottages) accommodation rather than hotels as we tend to cook a lot of our own meals to cut down costs. 

Also, I'll be buying a new board/bindings as well as new ski gear for the missus. Would it be uber expensive to buy in Jackson or am I better off buying somewhere in a major city beforehand? I'd like to try to cut a good deal with a shop and buy a heap of gear from the one place provided they want to play ball with price. 

Will probably be in the US for a month or so before we head to JH. 

Thanks in advance peeps.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You'll get better, more specific recommendations from guys here who have ridden there, but having stayed in JH for a few days 20 some years ago while driving from CA. to MI,...

_EVERYTHING_ in Jackson Hole is expensive!!!! :blink: Last I heard, most of the folks who _work_ there, can't afford to _live_ there! :dunno:

No doubt you can find _WAY_ better deals elsewhere before making the trip!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There is a motel 6 in Jackson that is $50/night all the time. I am fortunate to be able to stay in their hospital housing. I did drop in that motel last season though.

Lol. Guess I should read the whole post first. Use Craigslist or vrbo for long-term. There is a small town like 5the miles out of Jackson that most avg local workers live in.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alpine, Star Valley or Thayne, Wyoming: A beautiful area with housing that is much more affordable than Jackson Hole. The draw backs are 45 min + commutes into Jackson which can get tricky in the winter if they need to close the roads. Nothing there though!

Victor and Driggs, Idaho: These towns are over the Teton Pass and again have much more affordable housing than Jackson.

If you plan on staying in JH expect to pay out the ass. Worth checking out if you can afford it though.

Never bought gear there but I'd imagine it's expensive. Snow carnie jobs pay a little better in JH due to the severe lack of housing and costs, I'm sure they mark shit up more for that and all the Californians passing through. Denver area would be your best bet for that.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks gents. I'll check out those recommendations. 

Cheers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here is a pretty decent review of Jackson Hole. You might find some of it helpful in planning your visit!
Where to Rip - Jackson Hole | Rip the WorldRip the World

If you are going to be in the US for a few weeks prior to your trip? I would definitely think you can get better deals on equipment before you head to JH.
(...of course, that depends I guess on where you will be and if they have any shops locally before you go!) :dunno:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the review chomps, interesting read. 

I've sent away a bunch of emails and should have something for a month booked in a couple of days but I'm still not sure about one location called the Aspens. Looks like a bit of a village setup near Wilson. Anybody stayed there or know of it? 

Anyway, I'm friggin' pumped. 

Cheers.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Just booked a house in Jackson for 5 weeks... awwwwwwwww yeah. Bring it! :yahoo:


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

The cheapest way to get there via plane it to fly into SLC (Salt Lake City) and drive the 5 hours there. They do have a bus that goes that route too. www.jacksonholealltrans.com/‎

SLC has a few killer shops to check out too. Classics...:thumbsup:

Milosport
3119 E 3300 S
Salt Lake City, UT
(801) 487-8600

Salty Peaks
3055 E 3300 S
Salt Lake City, UT
(801) 467-8000


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks Bacon that's perfect. I've got a mate in SLC and I was planning on having a heap of gear sent to him from The House to pick up on the way to JH. Will check out the other shops first though. 

Cheers.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

After dropping Corbets...:thumbsup: Go back up and have a look in S & S


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Fuck me in the goat ass! That looks fun.


----------

